# Angora babies - 1 week pics



## DianeS (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are my Angora babies, they were born Jan 9 (so these pics are a day early). They're being fostered by another breeder, and I get to go and take pics once a week.

They're all doing well. Her Mini babies that were born the same day are bigger than mine, but mine had only formula the first two days, so they got a slower start. 










































Any idea of future coat colors in this batch? The three blacks at the end are pretty obviously black, but what's your guess as to coat colors for the first five?


----------



## dbunni (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you get better shots of the kids in light.  Set on a table if possible.  Head and ears important.  If they are torts the nose & ears will be one color with the body reflecting a tan/oj/creme ... depending on the shade.  Coat on the EA sometimes takes a bit to get right.

What color were the parents & grand parents?  

# 5 & 4 ... are they chocolate (brown)?  Or blue/lilac (gray shades)?  Definately not torts

Since they are a little behind developmentally, may take a little longer to ID ...

Thanks .. C.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 15, 2011)

Number 4 and 5 are ever-so-slightly purple in shade - is that the blue/lilac you were talking about? 

I dont have mom's pedigree yet - it's supposedly coming in the mail. (I'll believe it when I see it.) Mom herself is a very dark grey with hints of blue, shot through with some light grey guard hairs. I don't know what that's called.

Dad is Sable. Dad's Dam is Black Chi... (can't read the rest of that word). Dad's sire is Black. 
In the rest of Dad's pedigree we have Red, Blue, Fawn, REW, BBK Red, Fawn, Chocolate, Black, Chestnut Agouti, Fawn, Blue, and Black.  

I'll get better photos next weekend, when I'm less worried about them hurting themselves while jumping around like popcorn kernels.


----------

